# surprise! 14 puppies



## Rhett'smom

OMG!!!! What a surprise !!!! Lots of happy poodles hugs and lots of coffee 
:-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mephistopheles

Wow!!! Congrats to both mom and you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WOW! You got oodles of poodles! Of course you will now have to post pictures every week so we can see them grow!!!! PLEASSSSSE?????


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Congratulations! That is quite the brood! Good luck in the coming weeks!


----------



## fjm

Congratulations - and may all the pups be as beautiful as their Mum!


----------



## 3dogs

Fantastic. Can't wait til see more pictures as the pups mature. Now is Bella s Mini or a Spoo? One of my groomer friends & she shows AKC wants a Toy or Mini Phantom but one with dark phantom markings, not like my dog Echo with almost cream markings. Did you breed her yo a Phantom? I can't believe you have 14 & 12 are phantoms. Congrats!


----------



## Quossum

Congrats! Bella is one of the most striking and gorgeous phantoms I've seen. Hope to get to watch the babies grow. Any Agility prospects in there? 

--Q


----------



## pandj

Oh my gosh!!! The picture takes my breath away. Congratulations. Please, please more pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

Wow, Congratulations on the 14 new Angels! Bella must be exhausted - hopefully she will gain her strength soon to enjoy her babies!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## neVar

Bella is a Spoo, sire is a blue/cream phantom. 

My two smallest pups are struggling, been a rough 24 hours 

Bella is doing good- perking up- and overall being a good mom. Even took a break to go run around in teh yard this morning vs just a short potty break like usual


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodle prayers for the little ones.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## neVar

our two smallest passed the rainbow bridge this afternoon and evening despite our best efforts. They had the odds stacked against them from the start. 

It's a rough day here. The others are so far gaining weight and doing well. we have 24 hour watch going on here with so many puppies they are never left with out someone in the house for more than 15-20 minutes. My parents have been coming out so i can go to work. 

Bella is being an excellent mom, and enjoying short breaks away from the pups.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Nevar, I am deeply sorry that you lost the littlest ones. Hopefully all will go well with the remaining babies. My thoughts and prayers will be with you all.


----------



## Rhett'smom

I am so sorry for your loss.. My prayers are with you and sending positive thoughts for the remaining babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip

My golden was from litter of 15, I worked for her at the time so I got to see how much work they are! Her other females sister and grandma) helped out with cleaning puppies when mom had enough.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj

I am so sorry that the tiny ones did not make it. You Bella and the rest of babies are in my thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I am so sorry for your loss - hoping that the rest of the family continues to do well and thrive.


----------



## NYNIC715

Wow that is one big litter! Congratulations!! Keep posting pics as the weeks go by & Best wishes with the upcoming weeks - especially once they become more and more mobile!!!


----------



## Angl

So sorry, NeVar. Poodle prayers for the surviving 12.


----------



## MaryEdwards

Congrats on your beautiful littler and Mom doing well. Condolences on the pups that did not survive. 
Best of luck.


----------



## schpeckie

Oh so sorry for the loss of the 2 Angels. Hugs & Prayers coming your way for your Family and Bella.
Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## Ciscley

Heartfelt sympathies on the losses. I can't imagine how stressful the remaining week will be, but hope you can find time to rest and recover yourself and hope also that the happy playful puppy memories can quickly outshine these sad ones.


----------



## Adnamac

What a wonderful surprise! So sorry to hear about the lost 2, though.  

Can't wait to see more of these pups as they grow!


----------



## CT Girl

I am so sorry on the loss of two of your puppies. I am so glad to hear NeVar is taking to parenthood so well. I do hope you can snatch a moment or two to take pictures as the puppies grow. NeVar is so pretty hopefully the puppies take after her.


----------



## neVar

Well pups are 1 week old today and so far everyone seems to be doing well. Everyone is gaining weight and we're doing shifts nursing to make sure the little guys get enough time with Bella to nurse. the big guys are big! 










And video from a couple days ago 
http://youtu.be/sVE2FMkwjcY


----------



## pandj

Oh my gosh they are growing ! Thank you for sharing your wonderful Mom and babies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Congratulations!!!!! Cant wait to see pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LizGlitz

Oh my goodness my husband and I just decided our next is going to be a Phantom!! I'm so excited to see these pups!!


----------



## neVar

Pictures!!!




























the smallest one:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

AWWWWW! Chubby little sweet things!


----------



## Rhett'smom

Such beauties !!! I feel another MPS attack coming on...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj

Thank you for the pictures! They are indeed chubby. And very cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sillyspoo

They are adorable!!! I too, feel MPS coming on. lol


----------



## neVar

Two weeks old today- so far everyone seems to be doing good- im a hovering puppy grandma though always fretting. 

Today everyone got a bath. (bella says 12 is a lot to keep clean- though she tries hard) 










she finds some interesting positions to nurse in as well 









Eyes are almost all open and they are starting to cruise around more-


----------



## Lou

aw this last pictures and your caption just melted my heart. It made me want to miss them in person, and phantoms are just so gorgeous to begin with...

thanks for sharing such cute photos


----------



## MollyMuiMa

They are growing so fast! Can't wait to see them 'going mobile'!!!!! LOL!


----------



## P2alix

Okay I want one soo cute I love the one with its tail up that looks like he/she? is doing a push up. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful babies. They are just beautiful and seeing them makes me giggle! Please hug them for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

The babies are so cute! Bella is one wonderful Momma! Thanks for sharing these angels with us!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## neVar

Puppies got moved into the livingroom yesterday. bigger space for them and bella which i think she appreciates the space. My aussie loves them, her pup is cautiously checking them out. 

Video from this morning 
Puppies waking up - YouTube


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So cute! What a nice set-up you have for them!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Awwwwww they are so adorable! I want the the cream one! I love how he/she pounced on the other little puppy and started playing. So cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix

Adorable they are so sweet I want all of them? I can't believe the set up you have how great for them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I'm loving watching those sweeties grow!


----------



## neVar

gosh they are starting to play and it's so darn adorable. First outing outside yesterday for photos too. 

Puppies morning play - YouTube


----------



## P2alix

I love the second puppy soo cute what an adorable face


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

They are all so adorable, and your space that you fixed up for them is wonderful! Thanks for the pictures and videos.


----------



## neVar

Yes we do pics most weeks. They are 5 weeks old today (Ack where did time go!) and last weekend got their first clips. 









(purple collar girl) 









Burgandy collar Girl 









Brown collar boy 









Grey collar boy


----------



## Lou

Time flies! Adorable pictures!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum

So beautiful. I'm just green with envy for all the new owners.


----------



## LEUllman

Super cute pups! Are any of them black and white phantoms, like mom?


----------



## EllenZ

Wow what beautiful puppies!! Are any of them left for sale or are they all spoken for?


----------



## curlywhirl

They are so sweet! Congratulations.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Wow 14!!!!!!!!Holy Moly


----------



## Sweetp

Too precious! :love2:


----------



## bigredpoodle

neVar said:


> Pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the smallest one:


so sweet!


----------



## neVar

Most of the black ones should end up a light cream on their points like Bella. 

Then there's one who will be silver/cream 
And a couple Who will be blue/cream


----------



## neVar

EllenZ said:


> Wow what beautiful puppies!! Are any of them left for sale or are they all spoken for?


So many puppies. So they are not all spoken for yet.


----------



## Lou

neVar said:


> Most of the black ones should end up a light cream on their points like Bella.
> 
> Then there's one who will be silver/cream
> And a couple Who will be blue/cream


Blue cream!! Wow!! I've never seen one like that! I'd love to see one, must be gorgeous! I love blues 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

Lou said:


> Blue cream!! Wow!! I've never seen one like that! I'd love to see one, must be gorgeous! I love blues
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They should be stunning NeVar


----------



## neVar

Puppies are growing up so much- i love this stage- they are so very smart already too 5.5 weeks now 









Black collar- Female I'll admit she's one of my favorites- bold brave and full of personality- 









Blue collar boy- who wasn't too sure about my son playing his trombone for the first time behind me LOL 









Burgandy Collar Girl- will be a silver/cream 









Tan girl


----------



## Chagall's mom

neVar said:


> Puppies are growing up so much- i love this stage- 5.5 weeks now


Me, too! I am in full-blown puppy love seeing them at this age. Too darn adorable to be real almost!:dog:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

This is when I love Puppies the most! It's when you can really see the personalities emerge and really, really, think of each one as an individual! All that puppy breathe....I'm so envious!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Omg! They are so adorable!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj

Thanks so much for the puppy fix!!! I can't' believe how big they have gotten. They are beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix

So adorable I really like the burgundy collared girl she is lovely



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## neVar

She catches everyone's eye- she has quite the personality- full of spit and vinegar, same with the cream female. The green boy is my favorite- but the blue and grey boys and the red girls are quieter but very very sweet- and don't grab people's eyes but should be great great all around family dogs


----------



## CT Girl

I keep changing my mind on which is my favorite, they are all too cute!!! I am sure they will all be snatched up soon by some very lucky poodle lovers.


----------



## neVar

Didn't get photos done this weekend due to a crazy schedule (and well bathing, drying an shaving takes 4 hours plus then photos) but did get some video of them out in the big yard last night 

They are quite unimpressed today- it is rainingbut shood them outside for a quick potty when i gothome. Now we have 12 wet puppies with full tummies all curled up together with some towels drying off. Life is rough 

Puppies outside! 7 weeks old - YouTube


----------



## neVar

Oy, today was a long day- but done (now onto homework for me) Temperament testing is complete, everyone got bathed and groomed, wish i had done some shaping on their grooms but oy12 puppies it was not going to happen! Stacked photos (yeah it was their first time stacking) were taken. I"m pooped! 

OOH and we tested them on bird wings  all of them showed great interest to it- and several were very keen- would be nice little hunting dogs according to my gun dog friend! 









the white puppy- she's a funny duck- i quite like her. She was the smallest puppy- not any longer! 









Red puppy- female 









Blue puppy- male such a sweet heart 









Green puppy- male- our smallest pup, so much personality- he's quite the character 

And tan puppy on her romp with the bird wing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I can't believe how quickly they have grown! Such nice pups!


----------



## Dallasminis

They are all magnificent! And you are doing a great job getting them ready for their new homes....congrats!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Thanks so much for keeping up this thread! Can't begin to imagine how busy you must be at this point! WOW!

Rebecca


----------



## pandj

Oh my goodness they have turned into poodles over night! Of course I love them all but Miss Duck Wing is my favorite of the week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie

What beautiful puppies! Love their colour! They grew up soooo fast!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## KristaLynn

NeVar girl!!! I was just on your website, I was googling something poodle and it came up and I saw all the PUPPIES!! Then I remember that I hadn't been here in ages and I had to rush over to see if there was a thread for them and there was. Squuueeeeeeee!!! They are darling! Are you keeping one? Which one? Will you be at the S'toon show in Feb?


----------



## neVar

Saskatoon show in Feb? isn't PA or battleford or something in Feb and saskatoon show in May? i'vev been out of the show ring fora year- so who knows LOL Once puppies are out the door then Bella will be starting back on rally again to do her rally advanced in 2014. 

Not sure on keeping- will be keeping 1-2 back to grow up a bit- for them to stay long term though need a co-own situation to come up- and that needs to be just the right home of course


----------



## KristaLynn

I was at it two years ago (well two years in Feb) it was at the Indian & Metis Friendship center, just OB & Rally. I was trying Jewel in Novice A without any luck. I remember it because my dad had me looking at cars at the same time and we came back the next weekend to pick up the car I bought and my registration is due in Feb. Plus my friend is the evaluator for the CGN tests which is done the Friday night before and I asked when I'd be able to do CGN for Jem and she said Feb so they must be doing that show again this year! 

PA has a show in Nov, are you coming to that one? I'm taking classes there right now and Cathy wants me to join the club so even if I'm not competing I'll probably be at the show volunteering.


----------



## neVar

Oh right the obedience trials. Quite possibly be there for rally depending on my schedule. Bella got her cgn at it last year

Between puppies school and a new horse I have nothing planned for travel until spring!


----------



## KristaLynn

Okay well let me know if you do decide to go it would be nice to meet!

I haven't decided yet myself, I just got told Monday night that I'm expecting too much from Jem and since she's my first puppy I have to listen to other trainers about where she should be. I was hoping to get her CGN at that event but now I guess we'll see.


----------



## Shiloh

I want the blue collar boy!!!!! love them all but I would take him in heart beat!


----------



## neVar

how old is Jem? february is several months away- it would be a reasonable goal for most dog- but that also depends on what other experience they have. Bella did no prep for it- at all (as in a "hey that's on today? cool let me go grab her) but she also trialed and got her rally and obedience title the summer before- o that prepped her good.


----------



## neVar

The blue boy is very sweet, sensitive to sound though. But a very nice boy otherwise very affectionate and cuddly and follows me everywhere

two more puppies fly out this week- and another one hopefully heads home for the long weekend on thursday night a well. They are slowly leaving me


----------



## KristaLynn

Jem's 8 months right now, her birhtday is Feb 4th so she would be 1 year old by the time I was hoping to CGN her but it would likely be her first time "in the ring." My only other chance to get her in the ring as far as I know is the PA club's OB trials in November which I don't think she's ready for.

How is Mom holding up to her babies leaving? Or is she ready for her childern to leave her in peace? I got that feeling when I picked up Jem, her mom was still caring for and play with her babies but also giving them firm corrections, she wasn't putting up with any guff anymore! A wonderful mother.


----------



## neVar

ooh bella was ooh so done with them a couple weeks ago-


----------



## neVar

New video. One pup flew out today, another goes tomorrow *sniff* I got to snuggle the cream boy today (His mom is a friend) 

Puppies playing outside 9 weeks old - YouTube


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

How cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Love love love the video!!!!! I love phantom poodles are these are so pretty and the cream one is lovely too!!! So much energy , the video made me giggle several times! Thanks for sharing it!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards

Aren't they adorable.


----------

